# First BIF keeper



## NateS (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, so I've attempted it in the past and never had much luck.  All of the butterflies have been run off from my Lilac by these guys (actually saw a butterfly come in and get chased off).

So....after 1 hour of shooting, I got one keeper.  Wow...tough goings doing Bee's in Flight.  I had other's that were decent but this was by far the best one of the bunch.....this guy hovered anywhere from 12" to 5 feet from me the entire hour.  He turned and stared at me a few times but didn't really seem to care that I was there.


----------



## stevemunoz (Apr 16, 2010)

Great catch.  I think I'd go crazy trying to catch a bee in flight.  Patience sure did pay off for you.

Steve M.


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

great shot
but man do bug/spider pics give me the willies


----------



## NateS (Apr 16, 2010)

stevemunoz said:


> Great catch.  I think I'd go crazy trying to catch a bee in flight.  Patience sure did pay off for you.
> 
> Steve M.



Thanks.  I'm thinking about trying again tonight and see if I can get another good one...not sure I have the patience to go another hour though..



dom yo said:


> great shot
> but man do bug/spider pics give me the willies



Really?  Even a Bee?  You can't even see his stinger and he's flying away....or does it creep you out that he was only about 18" away from me in these pics?


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

NateS said:


> stevemunoz said:
> 
> 
> > Great catch.  I think I'd go crazy trying to catch a bee in flight.  Patience sure did pay off for you.
> ...


a bee isnt that bad, mainly because he's almost fluffy


----------



## NateS (Apr 16, 2010)

dom yo said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > stevemunoz said:
> ...



That reminds..me...after an hour with this bee hanging out 12-18 inches from me, I almost felt like it was my pet.  He was so friendly I wanted to pet him (though I'm not actually dumb).


----------



## dom yo (Apr 16, 2010)

NateS said:


> That reminds..me...after an hour with this bee hanging out 12-18 inches from me, I almost felt like it was my pet.  He was so friendly I wanted to pet him (though I'm not actually dumb).



haha well either way, the shot is awesome


----------



## Micah (Apr 16, 2010)

I have been trying the same thing this week and it is tough. I have gotten a few decent shots, but nothing great. 

 Nice shot.


----------



## NateS (Apr 19, 2010)

Micah said:


> I have been trying the same thing this week and it is tough. I have gotten a few decent shots, but nothing great.
> 
> Nice shot.



Thanks Micah....they're definitely tough subjects to shoot.


----------



## Noah212 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have had a huge bumble bee swarming around my porch always in the same spot for the last two weeks and I certainly know how you feel.  I came out with about 300 pictures, only a few of which were properly focussed and had good composition.


----------

